
Show HN: Kretes, Self-inspired IDE for TypeScript built on top of VS Code - zaiste
https://kretes.dev/
======
zaiste
Hey HN, author here. Kretes is an integrated programming environment for
TypeScript & Node.js, built on top of Visual Studio Code. It combines a web
framework - similar to Rails/Django - with a UI layer built inside of the VS
Code editor.

This project explores the ideas introduced by the Self programming language
and aims to bring them to the current age. The ultimate goal is to create a
semi-visual tool for building web apps in a more intuitive way using the same
programming language (TypeScript) on the client & on the server, and without
the accidental complexity. :)

The project started as a way to arrange my knowledge/toolset around
JavaScript. Inspired by the past, I decided to (somehow) replicate what Sun
Microsystems did in ’95 with Self (a project I find both underrated and ahead
of its time), but using modern, popular tools (VS Code, JavaScript/TypeScript,
WebAssembly, PostgreSQL, etc).

Happy to answer any questions here or at oh@zaiste.net

~~~
H4ZP4RVS
> goal is to create a semi-visual tool for building web apps

Interesting! How far with "visual" do you want to go? Do you plan integrating
with Figma API or embedding sth like Blocks UI (blocks-ui.com)?

------
jtompl
It looks interesting. Node.js still needs a good full-stack web framework that
just works out of the box and is extensible, like Rails in Ruby. Would love to
see some demo of an app written in it.

~~~
zaiste
I made this short video with Preact and Snowpack:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESEH1sQdcM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESEH1sQdcM)
The project was formerly known as Huncwot. Let me know if that helps!

